

Zappos says goodbye to bosses - aashishkoirala
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/on-leadership/wp/2014/01/03/zappos-gets-rid-of-all-managers/

======
camillomiller
Am I the only one who's afraid of one-man theories applied to workplaces? I'm
no bureaucracy advocate, of course, but this kind of social experimentation
lead by a top consultant would be somehow scary if I was an employee of the
company.

------
mariuolo
The parent company is famous for its dirigist attitude, it's hard to believe a
subsidiary would do this on a large scale.

Still, Amazon is also famous for being unpredictable.

